# Anyone used Nova Clinic Russia?



## Bs2276 (May 14, 2013)

Anyone ever used this clinic and surrogate services? HELP, need your feedback please


----------



## Richi (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, actually. Tomorrow I should get the first ultrasound....


----------



## Bs2276 (May 14, 2013)

Wow thats great! Thanks for your reply.. Can you tell me a little more about the process you have been through with them and how you have found it? How did you select the surrogate? Any more info would be great.


----------



## Richi (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi 

Today I get the Ultrasound  
I do it with La Vita Nova (L Vita Felice) Ukraine. The surrogate mother and Donor are from Ukraine. They traveled to Moscow for IVF. The stimulation and synchronisation of cylces was made at a clinic in Kharkov, Ukraine. 
But you can contact the clinic directly and they are looking for a Russian surrogate mother and donor for you if you want.


----------



## CoupleForties (May 24, 2013)

Hi Richi,
where are you going to have the baby delivered? We are just wondering, because it could be that Russian official papers are better recognized back home (we are from Finland) but otherwise the whole cycle we would like to do in Ukraine. It seems with this clinic you can flexibly decide where you do and what?


----------



## Richi (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello

my Surro is from Ukraine and the baby will be born in Ukraine. You can have an Ukrainian surrogate and "send" her to the clinic or you can use the surrogate service from Nova clinic in Russia.


----------



## CoupleForties (May 24, 2013)

Thanks Richi! But the contract & payment you made to Russia or Ukraine?


----------



## Richi (Nov 6, 2010)

Both  
The contract for IVF and embryo transfer I done with nova clinic. I also paid this directly to the clinic in cash during my first visit their. All other contracts (surrogate, egg donor) I did in Ukraine.


----------



## CoupleForties (May 24, 2013)

Ok, this clarifies. Thanks Richi!


----------

